# Please explain how a needle wheel pump can be used for co2 diffusion



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I want to learn more about how this system works. Apparently it can be used as a multifold tool for co2 diffusion and current flow.

I just don't understand where it "goes". How does it get connected? What's the plumbing like? How does it connect to my canister filter and my co2 regulator. 

What sort of needle wheel pump do you use? What parts do you need? What works best for you? 

Thank you 
sarah


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have, sadly, no experience with C02 systems using water pumps, or filters, as yet..but if you look up a needle wheel, it appears that the major difference between it and a regular water pump is the impeller,which has a lot more small blades on it than what you typically see. Typical pumps have four blades on the impeller.. needle wheels look to have three times that many at least. So if you had your C02 hooked up to a needle wheel pump, theoretically it ought to break up the gas into smaller bubbles that would have more chance to dissolve in the water. But running C02 into any pump tends to shorten the life of the impeller.. most are plastic and not intended to be exposed to high levels of C02 constantly. Try reading Darkblade's primer on using C02, it's here in the stickied section. Lots of great info there and it explains the basics of using C02, whether with a tank or DIY and various ways to get the gas into the water.


----------

